#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Запись со слуха и перевод на русский

## Ркх

Приветствую всех! Извините заранее, у меня вопрос не совсем по буддизму, но на другом форуме посоветовали написать здесь, сказав что тут есть знатоки пали.
Есть такая компьютерная игра - Civilization VI в которой персонажи, лидеры цивилизаций, говорят на "своём языке", а на форуме, посвящённом игре, любители лингвистики записывают и переводят то, что они говорят (перевод в игре не всегда соответствует сказанному).
В игре присутствует и Чандрагупта Маурья, который вроде как говорит на пали.




Вопрос: это пали? То, что это точно не санскрит, мне подтвердили на другом форуме.

Если это пали, помогите, пожалуйста, правильно записать (на деванагари и латиницей) и подправьте переводы.
Есть два варианта записи реплик, один на форуме, другой в Вике, посвящённой игре), но они отличаются и непонятно какой из них правильный.

Реплики, по порядку, как они идут в видео:

*Реплика 1, приветствие, говорится когда игрок в первый раз встречает его.*
_Вариант а:_ अखंड जम्बूद्वीपस्सा मौर्यस्सा अधिरजा, अहम् चंद्रगुप्तो। न इधम् मम सीसे अनुपाविसित्थो।
Akhaṇḍa jambudvipassa mauryassa adhiraja, ahaṃ Chandragupto. Na idhaṃ mama sīse anupavisittho.
_Вариант б:_ खन्द ञम्बुद्विपस, मौर्यस अधिर्ज, अहम छ्हन्द्रगुप्तो. ण, इधम मम सेसै, अनुपवे सेतो.
Akhanda Jambudvipas, Mauryasa adhirāja, aham Chandragupto. Na, idham mama sesai, anupave seto.
_Перевод на английский:_ Emperor of the unified Maurya Jambudvipa, I am Chandragupta. No, it has not gone to my head.
_Перевод на русский:_ Я - Чандрагупта Маурья, правитель объединенной Индии. Нет, мне это не ударило в голову.

*Реплика 2, одобрение действий игрока, игрок не имеет с ним общей границы.*
_Вариант а:_ यो दूरत्थो उत्तमो पटिविस्सको। इदानि त्वमेव जम्बूद्वीपस्सा उत्तमो पटिविस्सको।
Yo durattho uttamo paṭivissako. Idāni tvaṃeva jambūdvīpassa uttamo paṭivissako.
_Вариант б (есть только латиницей):_ Yuddhura uttamo pativassako. Idhani tvam evam Jambudvipas uttamo pativassako.
_Перевод на английский:_ He who is distant is a good neighbour. Right now, you are Jambudvipa’s best neighbour.
_Перевод на русский:_ Лучшие соседи - это дальние соседи. В настоящее время вы - лучший сосед Индии.

*Реплика 3, неодобрение действий игрока, игрок имеет с ним общую границу.*
_Вариант 1:_ तथम् नत्थी अंतर आम्हाकम् भूमिया। मम पजा त्वमेव पूतिगंधस्सा बलनतो अधिवासितम्।
Tathaṃ natthi antara amhākaṃ bhūmiyā. Mama pajā tvameva pūtigandhassa balanto adhivasetam.
_Вариант 2:_ डथ्ग कि अन्तर भगम भ्मिय. मम प्रज त्वम एव, पोथि गस.
Dathaṅga ki antarā bhagam bhūmiya. Mama praja tvam eva, pothi gaṇḍasa.
_Перевод на английский:_ There is nothing between our lands. My people are forced to endure your stench.
_Перевод на русский:_ Ваши земли слишком близко к нашим. Мои люди с трудом выносят ваше зловоние.

*Реплика 4, произносится когда игрок сам объявляет ему войну.*
_Вариант 1:_ जम्बूद्वीपम् युद्धस्सा न भयम्। अधिकत्तो, त्वम अम्हाकम् ञायानुगत वड्ढिता सनिकम् गणिस्ससि।
Jambūdvīpaṃ yuddhassa na bhayaṃ. Adhikatto, tvaṃ amhākaṃ ñāyānugata vaḍḍhita sanikaṃ ganissasi.
_Вариант 2:_ ञम्बुद्विप युद्धस न्-भयम. धि गतो त्वम कम, ग्न्यरुगत वर्धित सनिकम गलिस्ससि.
Jambudvipa yuddhasa na-bhayam. Adhi gato tvam aṃhakam, gnyarugata vardhita sanikam galissasi.
_Перевод на английский:_ Jambudvipa does not fear war. At most, you can slow our rightful advance.
_Перевод на русский:_ Джамбудвипа не страшится войны. В лучшем случае, вы можете замедлить наше принадлежащее нам по праву продвижение.

*Реплика 5, произносится когда он сам объявляет игроку войну.*
_Вариант 1:_ त्वमेव जनपदो अभिवड्ढिसि बहुतरम् जम्बूद्वीपस्सा सासने। उत्तमो इमिना अहम् वस्सामी।
Tvameva janapado abhivaḍḍhissi bahutaraṃ jambūdvīpassa sāsane. Uttamo iminā ahaṃ vassāmi.
_Вариант 2:_ वम एव जनपदो अभि वर्ध्सि. हु तर्ग ञम्बुद्विपस स्सनै, उत्तमो इमिन अहम पस्समि.
Tvam eva janapado abhi vardhīsi. Bahu taraṅga Jambudvipasa sāsanai, uttamo imina aham passami.
_Перевод на английский_: Your realm would improve greatly under Jambudvip’s governance. Thus it would be best if I make it happen.
_Перевод на русский:_ Под управлением Джамбудвипы ваше царство станет намного лучше. Поэтому было бы лучше, если это сделаю я.

*Реплика 6, произносится когда игрок одерживает над ним победу.*
_Вариант 1:_ मम उपदेशो च त्वम् सो सिक्खित अधिकञ्च साधूञ्च। मम मरणस्सा काले अहम् त्वम् च सिक्खापेटे।
Mama upadesho cha tvam so sikkhita adhikañcha sādhuñcha. Mama maraṇassa kāle ahaṃ tvaṃ cha sikkhapete.
_Вариант 2:_ मम अपधेो- त्वम सोसेखेत, अधिग्ज स्धु्ज. Mम ववरो सेक्लै, अहम त्वम सेख्भेति.
Mama apadheṣo-ca tvam sosekheta, adhigañja sādhuṃja. Mama vavaro sekālai, aham tvam-ca sekhābheti.
_Перевод на английский:_ You have learnt my advice far too well. I have instructed you in my demise (lit: 'the time of my demise').
_Перевод на русский:_ Вы слишком хорошо выучили мои уроки. Я сам указал вам способ, как погубить меня.


Спасибо заранее за любую помощь.

----------

ТаТая (27.06.2020)

----------


## Ассаджи

Да, это пали, хоть и с искажениями. Деванагари к пали не имеет отношения, алфавитом деванагари стали пользоваться, когда пали уже давно вышел из живого употребления.

Первый вариант, конечно, точнее. Извините, не буду исправлять ошибки записи. 

Перевод с английского вполне качественный.

----------

Ркх (29.06.2020)

----------


## Ркх

*Ассаджи*, спасибо большое.




> Деванагари к пали не имеет отношения, алфавитом деванагари стали пользоваться, когда пали уже давно вышел из живого употребления.


Да, действительно, спасибо что указали. Все так уверенно писали на деванагари что я даже не удосужился проверить. Сейчас посмотрел в Вики, я правильно понимаю что правильная письменность для его времени была бы брахми, как у надписей его внука Ашоки?

И ещё одна просьба, если нетрудно. В игре есть ещё одна реплика, правда без видео, но послушать можно здесь.
Можете, пожалуйста, записать её, желательно деванагари и латиницей?

Это цитата из статьи о нём из внутренней энциклопедии игры, там у каждого лидера есть цитата, но это не всегда что-то сказанное именно им самим, иногда это что-то сказанное другим представителем этой культуры или просто поговорка. Например у Траяна там римская максима "Разделяй и властвуй", фраза, которую он сам не говорил.

Цитата Чандрагупты на английском приводится как



> It is not enough to lead your people. Rather, you must lead as though you are your people.


На русском (перевод с английского)



> Править народом – это еще не все. Надо править так, словно ты сам и есть народ.


Я пробовал поискать первоисточник цитаты, но ничего толком не нашёл. Может здесь подскажут откуда она или чем вдохновлялась?
При этом надо учитывать, что сказанное на пали может быть как и оригиналом, с которого перевели на английский, так и обратным переводом с английского.

----------


## Ассаджи

> *Ассаджи*, спасибо большое.
> 
> 
> Да, действительно, спасибо что указали. Все так уверенно писали на деванагари что я даже не удосужился проверить. Сейчас посмотрел в Вики, я правильно понимаю что правильная письменность для его времени была бы брахми, как у надписей его внука Ашоки?


Именно так.




> И ещё одна просьба, если нетрудно. В игре есть ещё одна реплика, правда без видео, но послушать можно здесь.
> Можете, пожалуйста, записать её, желательно деванагари и латиницей?


Ma idaṃ alaṃ saṃvattatuṃ tumhakaṃ pajāye. Kiñca tvaṃ eva tassa pajāya saṃvattehi evaṃ tvaṃ atthi.

Приблизительный перевод:
Это не достаточно приводить твой народе. И какой ты так такого народа приводи так ты есть.




> Я пробовал поискать первоисточник цитаты, но ничего толком не нашёл. Может здесь подскажут откуда она или чем вдохновлялась?
> При этом надо учитывать, что сказанное на пали может быть как и оригиналом, с которого перевели на английский, так и обратным переводом с английского.


Думаю, кто-то взял английскую фразу, англо-палийский словарь, и соорудил нечто с палийским звучанием.

Но упоминание народа (pajā) - это, видимо, из указов царя Асоки.

https://books.google.com.ua/books?id...4%81mi&f=false

С другой стороны, забота о народе подчеркивается в Артхашастре, авторство которой приписывается Чанакье, наставнику Чандрагупты:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arthas...to_Machiavelli

----------

Ркх (29.06.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Приветствую всех!
> ...


Приветствую!

У пали нет и небыло своей письменности.
Принцип записи пали - артикуляционно фонетический, можно записывать любым шрифтом с разработанными знаками для передачи фонетики пали (типа артикуляционного кода произношения: "заднеязычный краткий гласный+заднеязычный шумный фрикатив+заднеязычный краткий гласный+губной носовой"\ aham \ अहम् \...) , отсюда в каждой стране пали записывался и записывается просто с помощью местных алфавитов где за определённым знаком закреплена определённая артикуляция фонетического звука языка пали.  
как пример: Типитака на пали разными шрифтами.

И если записываете приспособленной под пали латиницей, нет никакого смысла дублировать в деванагари, тоже и наоборот если записываете деванагари,... 

У Вас в записи есть ошибки, что в деванагари что латиницей.
Но Вы их легко можете исправить поинтересовавшись фонетическим строем языка пали.
(например: 
невозможно сочетание "придыхательный согласный + спирант\фрикатив(да и вообще +любойсогласный(придыхание можно с.артикулировать лишь в конце связки согласных))", а напр. у Вас छ्ह , 
в пали невозможно соединение двух согласных разных мест артикуляции, напр. у Вас Chan*dr*agu*pt*o 
в пали нет трифтонгов(точнее: вриддхированных гласных звуков) औ и ऐ, а лишь дифтонги(гунированные гласные звуки) ओ и ए , а Вас напр. म्+*औ* \ m*au*
из фрикативов спирантов в пали отсутствуют "палатальный спирант\сибилянт" श и "церебральный спирант\сибилянт" ष, смещаются к "зубному\дентальному спиранту\сибилянту" स, а у Вас напр. उपदे*शो* 
...
вообщем если заинтересуетесь:
http://dhamma.ru/paali/durois/duroiselle.pdf
первые четыре главы, это всего десятка три страниц (сто пятнадцать параграфов))

----------

Ркх (29.06.2020)

----------


## Ркх

> Ma idaṃ alaṃ saṃvattatuṃ tumhakaṃ pajāye. Kiñca tvaṃ eva tassa pajāya saṃvattehi evaṃ tvaṃ atthi.
> 
> Приблизительный перевод:
> Это не достаточно приводить твой народе. И какой ты так такого народа приводи так ты есть.


Спасибо ещё раз!
Я так понимаю вы передали и искажения, о которых ранее говорили? То есть искажения не только в плане произношения, но и в плане грамматики и использования слов? Проще говоря переводчик плохо знал пали.




> С другой стороны, забота о народе подчеркивается в Артхашастре, авторство которой приписывается Чанакье, наставнику Чандрагупты:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arthas...to_Machiavelli


Спасибо, видимо оно и есть, тем более что Артхашастра это название его "бонуса лидера". Там есть такая строчка (в английском переводе) (Книга 1, глава 19)



> In the happiness of his subjects lies his happiness; in their welfare his welfare; whatever pleases himself he shall not consider as good, but whatever pleases his subjects he shall consider as good.


Перевод на русский, под редакцией Кальянова:



> Счастье царя в счастии подданных, в пользе подданных — его польза. Польза для царя — не то что ему приятно, но что приятно подданным — в том польза царю.


Видимо цитата из игры или какой-то редкий перевод на английский или просто переиначенная цитата.

----------


## Ркх

> И если записываете приспособленной под пали латиницей, нет никакого смысла дублировать в деванагари, тоже и наоборот если записываете деванагари,...


Записывал не я, но оба варианта, насколько я понял, записывали люди в той или иной степени знакомые с санскритом. Отсюда, видимо, и деванагари.

К тому же, как написал один из них, у актёра озвучки бенгальское произношение.



> Chandragupta use some very Bengali pronunciations (like his pronunciation of the word ‘distance’ as ‘durattho’ and his pronunciation of the accusative ‘m’s at the end of a word as ‘ng’)





> Чандрагупта использует очень бенгальское произношение (например произносит слово "расстояние", как "durattho" и "м" винительного падежа в конце слов, как "ŋ")





> вообщем если заинтересуетесь:
> http://dhamma.ru/paali/durois/duroiselle.pdf
> первые четыре главы, это всего десятка три страниц (сто пятнадцать параграфов))


Спасибо. Но это, конечно же, не просто прочитать, но и понять и проанализировать, что не так-то просто, тем более для человека незнакомого с индоарийскими языками. Хотя может как-нибудь и захочу познакомиться поближе.  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> К тому же, как написал один из них, у актёра озвучки бенгальское произношение.


Пали текстуальный язык, говорить о произношении можно лишь с долей условности. Есть определённые принципы противопоставления по которым характеризуются выделяемые для смыслоразличения фонемы составляющие фонетический строй пали, но акустическая реализация может различаться причём при вполне правильной артикуляции.
Носителям разных языков с иными принципами звукоделения - какието спектры данных разных аккустических реализаций фонем могут казаться неправильными.

Касаемо бенгали, то это всётаки индоарийский язык находящийся в более близком к пали отношении чем языки других индоевропейских ветвей.
И мало того, ареал бенгальского языка был ещё и одним из важнейших основных регионов распространения текстов на пали, до прихода туда ислама. У носителей диалектов бенгали среди немусульман всё ещё прослеживаются заимствования и влияние пали.

----------

Ркх (04.07.2020)

----------


## Ркх

> Пали текстуальный язык, говорить о произношении можно лишь с долей условности.


Да, разумеется. Точно так же католические священники произносят латынь с итальянским акцентом. Я это написал лишь к тому, что возможно записывающего сбил с толку этот акцент.




> Касаемо бенгали, то это всётаки индоарийский язык находящийся в более близком к пали отношении чем языки других индоевропейских ветвей.
> И мало того, ареал бенгальского языка был ещё и одним из важнейших основных регионов распространения текстов на пали, до прихода туда ислама. У носителей диалектов бенгали среди немусульман всё ещё прослеживаются заимствования и влияние пали.


Тут да, скорее всего бенгальского актёра взяли именно из-за этого, чтобы было поаутентичнее.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.07.2020)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Спасибо ещё раз!
> Я так понимаю вы передали и искажения, о которых ранее говорили? То есть искажения не только в плане произношения, но и в плане грамматики и использования слов? Проще говоря переводчик плохо знал пали.


Употребляются палийские слова, а смысла мало. Без английского текста было бы невозможно понять, что имеется в виду.
Впрочем, ведь и не подразумевалось, что игрок будет знать пали, задача была в передаче мелодики языка.

----------

Ркх (04.07.2020)

----------


## Ркх

> Употребляются палийские слова, а смысла мало. Без английского текста было бы невозможно понять, что имеется в виду.
> Впрочем, ведь и не подразумевалось, что игрок будет знать пали, задача была в передаче мелодики языка.


Понятно, спасибо.

Судя по остальным языкам - хотят как можно правильнее, но не всегда везёт с переводчиками, в особенности на мёртвые или редкие языки, ведь проверить разработчики не могут, приходится верить на слово. Где-то перевод хороший, а где-то вот такое. Древнегреческий, к примеру, там вполне хороший, даже учли разницу в произношении между дорийским спартанской царицы Горго и аттическим афинянина Перикла.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да, разумеется. Точно так же католические священники произносят латынь с итальянским акцентом. .


Тип тово )
Как Вы возможно знаете, есть два варианта классического произношения латыни, и напр. Цицерон в этом одном варианте звучит типа "Цицеро" а в другом типа "Кикеро", и то и то правильное произношение.

В пали назализованный гласный может по разному произноситься, естественно завися как от звукового окружения в потоке речи так и от индивидуальных особенностей речи рецитирующего (тут возможно следуют добавить, что чтение данного текстуального языка производилось вслух что наложило отпечаток как на развитие особенностей фонетического строя так и на принципы системы записи (чтение про себя или молча глазами - относительно поздний навык приобретённый человечеством))
И в нивкоем нельзя жёстко утверждать , что ṃ (заметьте внизу "точка") обязательно например должно произносится как "согласный губной назальный (латиницей: m (внизу точки нет) кириллицей: м ) звук" или жёстко обязательно как какой то другой назальный согласный.
ṃ это обозначение для _ниггахита_ или проще говоря: назализации следующего пред ней\с ней гласного звука.

----------

Ркх (04.07.2020)

----------

